# RMC Entry



## GregoryW (26 Feb 2011)

How many sports should I be playing to be accepted into RMC? 
Also is weight lifting considered a sport?
Will my chances be raised if I talk weight lifting as a Gr 11 and 12 course?


----------



## hockey2010 (26 Feb 2011)

There is no magic number of sports that you have to play. Just play the ones you enjoy and try to get leadership positions on them.



			
				GregoryW said:
			
		

> Will my chances be raised if I talk weight lifting as a Gr 11 and 12 course?



I don't think talking weight lifting will get you anywhere!


----------



## GregoryW (26 Feb 2011)

hockey2010 said:
			
		

> There is no magic number of sports that you have to play. Just play the ones you enjoy and try to get leadership positions on them.
> 
> I don't think talking weight lifting will get you anywhere!



Ha! sorry, typo I meant take


----------



## Strike (27 Feb 2011)

There is a whole thread dedicated to everything RMC.  Maybe you should start there instead of starting a brand new thread.

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html


----------

